# Freeze kibble before feeding??



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

The breeder I got my hedgie from said to freeze her kibble and then thaw before feeding her in order to kill any mites in the food. Does anyone do this or have heard of it?? Thanks!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't freeze my kibble because of mites, and I haven't ever heard of that problem. I do freeze kibble to prolong its shelf life though so it doesn't get stale. Freezing it first won't hurt it any, though.


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks for your quick reply. I have been freezing it for now because I figured it couldn't hurt but it seemed weird to me because I haven't really heard of anyone else doing it.


----------



## Charlotte.the.hedgehog (Nov 15, 2015)

I was curious and googled this, and it seems like a few years ago some people found grain mites in their dog and cat food (purina and beneful). There is some debate about whether the mites were already in the food when they bought the it or got in after coming in to their homes. Either way, not good for the pets to be eating. But it didn't say anything about freezing the food to kill mites, just to store it in air tight containers.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I freeze mine, but that is probably a leftover habit from raising birds.


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

Can freezing decrease the nutritional value of the food?


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Dec 30, 2015)

My hedgehog got mites from his food, so i highly suggest that you freeze every new bag. i don't think it decreases the nutritional value, only kills all mites/parasites/bacteria in it.


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks! I will keep freezing it  do you just freeze the whole bag of food?


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Dec 30, 2015)

Usually. You can just stick the whole thing in there, but if u don't have enough room then you can portion it out.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The only thing is if your doing it to avoid mites and no other purpose, if it's contaminated and goes into the house and is opened, the mites are now in the house. Also if it's to extend its shelf life, whatever isn't stored in the freezer isn't being extended,
Mine goes straight to the deep freeze. 
Like I said, with me it's a leftover practice from raising birds. Unless I was sprouting the seeds it went straight into the freezer. The big problem with birds is the moths that can be in the food. Freezing would kill them off.


----------

